# 38-42 foot liveaboard sailboat



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am looking at some used sailboats under $75k
I have seen the Pearson 42 and some other boats like a C&C and a CSY and some of the older (1970-1985) sailboats. They all look really nice.
Question: if you were going to buy a used boat in this price range, and you wanted to sail down the east coast from the Chesapeake, and into Florida and on to the Bahamas and back--- are there any specific makes that you would recommend me looking into? I know that each boat is individual as it relates to its actual condition, but since there are so many on the market - is there something that you could say to help me focus on my search?
I had originally thought i would get a 28 foot IP but she is not into that small size. Even my friend Bruce Van Sant (Gentleman's Guide...") said a 30-footer may be too small to live aboard with all the needed gear plus my lady. It's not like we are both nineteen (19) years old and she is into roughing it. All she wants is a nice bedroom aft....not alot to ask. As for me, if I was alone as a bachelor, I could (and have) sailed off in a 28 footer and felt it was cavernous.
I would like to get a Catamaran, but the expense is about 50k more than I would like to spend, although I really like the extra accommodations and the speed of the cats.
But if I cant afford a used Cat, then is there a 38-42 foot boat you can recommend that would have that nice big aft stateroom? I don't really like sleeping with my lady in the traditional V-berth with all the motion at anchor and it seems only the larger boats have the nice rear stateroom (not the quarter-berth which is nice for me alone...but not big enough for my lady and I).
If you can refer me to my search for a coastal cruiser that might have that aft stateroom- that would be appreciated. I guess I am stuck because i want a big enough boat to liveaboard in comfort but for another 50k I could get what I really want which is a used Cat.
Plus, I really like the extra speed of the Cats over a monohull cruiser (12 knots vs. 5 - what's not to like?)
HELP!! I am in boat buyers purgatory!!
Any input from those who have been in this 'I don't know which boat to get!/indecision' phase. Thanks!


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Hunter Legend 40.


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Go poke around, crawl over and under anything on your size/price range. Even if you know its a non-starter, go look at it. Hopefully this will help you come up with a short list of acceptable makes/models. Then you can start to look for the boats on your short list and shop for the best condition, rather than narrowing your search down to one model only.

Given that your budget for the size you'd like is a little bit on the tight side, you need to have more than one boat in mind in order to maximize your buyingpower. In the end, the right boat will find you if you take your time.

I wouldn't rule out newer production boats either. For runniing around the coast and the Bahamas? You could do a lot worse than a newer Beneteay/Jeanneau for instance. If you decide you have to sail the Capes you can always buy a boat suited for that purpose later. 
This is coming from someone who bought a heavy cruiser because of an ambtious itenary. Love my boat but do not underestimate the expense in refitting an older "blue water" boat. It would eat up your budget very, very quickly.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

I do not sell boats
I am not related to this person
I have never met this person nor the broker.
I have no connection to this person, the broker nor the sailboat.

BUT - If I had the money, me, personally, I would be looking at and probably making an offer on Wildfire.

Rik


----------



## snotter (May 12, 2011)

My Morgan 415 Out Island may not win any races but she really excels at the dock.


----------



## manhattan08 (Mar 2, 2009)

ditto the Hunter Legend.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

> is there a 38-42 foot boat you can recommend that would have that nice big aft stateroom?


Hold the press don't buy until you have looked at a Hunter Passage 42 by far the best aft cabin and bathroom on a boat of that size. An early one will be in your price range and has the benefit of a backstay.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

there is one of these on my dock (the 38) that is really neat...
Morgan sailboats for sale by owner.

given my druthers i would probably buy one of these:
Cheoy Lee 41 yacht for sale
Cheoy Lee boats for sale - www.yachtworld.com
I like the Robert Perry designed 41...


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Just curious as to what Bruce advised?........*i2f*


----------



## eddie nelson (Jul 8, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks, I will be eager to check out the

Hardin Voyager 45
Hunter Passage 42
Hunter Legend 40
Irwin 38 MK II
Cheoy Lee 41
Morgan OI 415

Appreciate the feedback - have a good one-


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

My wife Suzi and I have lived aboard and traveled on a 1977 Morgan Out Island 415 for over 14 years. There are somewhere in the neighborhood of 1000 of them built. Earlier than 1976 had deck/hull seam problems. But it's a stout boat, able to take more punishment than most sailors. And there are many ranging from excellent shape to deplorable. But even the deplorable (well, mostly) can be put back together with some TLC. (Worth it if you have the ability to do the work yourself - if you have to hire it done, find something in good to great condition - because $80.00 an hour plus materials will render the boat more costly than it could ever be worth.)

One thing to look closely at on the Morgan OI is the main mast where it is stepped to the keel - aluminum mast against steel and lead has caused corrosion in some of them - ours has always been okay but we've seen some with problems. 

Also, the Perkins 4 -108 in the Morgan OI has always needed constant TLC. If previous owners have neglected it, it may need replaced. We installed a Westerbeke 55 B in ours about 6 years ago. If I had it to do over again, I would have spent the extra money and put in a Yanmar.

Morgan OI also had a wire luff in the furling jib - sail shape was awful until we replaced it.


Personally, I don't think the Hunters are built well enough for off shore work. Don't know the Hardin, but the Cheoy Lee or Irwin would probably make good liveaboards. The Irwin 38 always amazed me because it seems bigger on the inside than on the outside.

Good Luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Advocate777 said:


> But if I cant afford a used Cat, then is there a 38-42 foot boat you can recommend that would have that nice big aft stateroom? I don't really like sleeping with my lady in the traditional V-berth with all the motion at anchor and it seems only the larger boats have the nice rear stateroom (not the quarter-berth which is nice for me alone...but not big enough for my lady and I).
> If you can refer me to my search for a coastal cruiser that might have that aft stateroom- that would be appreciated. I guess I am stuck because i want a big enough boat to liveaboard in comfort but for another 50k I could get what I really want which is a used Cat.
> 
> Plus, I really like the extra speed of the Cats over a monohull cruiser (12 knots vs. 5 - what's not to like?)


Lots of tradeoffs involved in what you're seeking, an aft stateroom can often be a major compromise in that size range... I'd suggest you might try a bit harder to learn to love sleeping in a vee-berth... (grin)

Main problem with an aft stateroom is keeping it ventilated, on many boats that can be a real challenge. No better ventilation than in a forward stateroom, of course...

On a boat like the Hunter 40, that high bridgedeck and companionway could get old VERY quickly... Companionway ergonomics are one of the most important considerations in a liveaboard boat, IMHO...

But, the main problem with aft staterooms in that size range, is that lazarette/sail locker/deck gear stowage space vanishes, and is sacrificed to accomodation space... As a liveaboard, where are you gonna put all your STUFF? As a result, it's no surprise that the aft deck of a boat like the Irwin 38 quickly becomes a pile of crap that cannot be properly stowed below deck...

Good luck... And, FWIW, I think you are vastly over-estimating the speed potential of a cat in cruising trim relative to a monohull...


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Interesting selection criteria - you want a comfy passage maker, but also want speed. 

The reccomendations given above are generally for comfy passage makers which tend to be underpowered in light airs ( aka slow ). 

A boat which can be had for well within your budget and reasonably comfy for 2 is a New York 36. It was designed to sleep 6-8 people on distance races (ie Bermuda ) so storage for 2 liveaboards should be less of an issue. 

As a liveaboard, I'd convert the forward berth to a large hanging closet. Plus of course add hot water shower to the head. The aft berth isn't a stateroom, but perfectly serviceable for a couple. 

It is by no means a scorching racer, but it is a relatively fast ( PHRF 108 ) comfy boat.


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> Personally, I don't think the Hunters are built well enough for off shore work. Don't know the Hardin, but the Cheoy Lee or Irwin would probably make good liveaboards. The Irwin 38 always amazed me because it seems bigger on the inside than on the outside.


Can anyone report on sailing experience about the Irwin 38? Fast? Slow? Glacial? Does it have foibles? How well does it point?


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Over estimating is being generous. The only time you will get that avg speed is on a high performance cat, and you won't have any gear with you, or clothes. We sail a 46ft. cat with 12-1 hulls that is light, and get nowhere near that as an avg. To maintain that speed you need to be off the wind in a strong wind. This is not something you will find in the area you describe. You can get in front of a north easter, and follow the coast line, but not many are willing to do that.

You will find many boats that will fulfill your description. I am still curious what Bruce suggested. He knows the area intimately. With tons of experience around many boats.......*i2f*


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I suppose it goes without saying, you need to be looking at shoal draft (i.e. 4-1/2' not 6+) if you want to spend time down south & in the islands. As opposed to a New England boat in that size range, which is more likely to be carrying 6'+ of keel.


----------



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

*great input*

Thank you all for the great input- boy, I sure do appreciate it!

1.) LarryandSusanMacDonald: I have always liked the size and price of the Morgans. I will keep looking for one that is in good shape. Unfortunately, I am not great at fix-it-up, or any work requiring mechanical or measuring/math abilities. Frankly, I suck at craftmanship and have been forced to earn a living by brain power only as a college professor and as an attorney. Now, my wife...she has a real patience with fixing/planning and problem-solving with materials. But me, I am a real egg-head. My dad tried to teach me but I was too distracted..
However, I am learning about Diesels and will maintain mine, but as for other things that come so naturally to other guys like woodwork or electronics....I am behind the eight ball.
So, I guess I will need to find a Morgan in good shape.

2.) WDSchock: You know, I was thinking that exactly, 'why not turn the V-berth into a food pantry or shelving for spare parts and other storage items'. Thanks for that input, it affirms what I have been thinking.
I will check out the New York 36.

3.) Jon Eisberg: re: sleeping with wife in the v-berth as our main bedroom-- she is not gonna go for it; the level/angle is wrong- head lower than feet/most motion at anchor in a rolly sea- she don't like it. Not that she is spoiled, she is a pretty good trooper...she likes the bed back in the aft where the motion is less - I just know she wants a bed that she can shut the door to and that is relatively stable at anchor or dock. If I was alone....hell, I would be able to live just fine in a 30-footer. But thanks for the advice.

Thanks, men. I really appreciate it as I am at that stage where I want to buy something but a still looking and, as for the Cats, they seem nice and fast but super expensive even the Gemini is used at around 100,00 grand to 140,000. That is so expensive! But, if I could get a good monohil for 50 to 75...that would be ideal.
The most frustrating thing is that if it was me alone.....I could get a 30-footer for 20- 35 grand and be happy as a clam.
But, my lady brings many advantages so I need to find a boat big enough to give her a sense of space and I really appreciate all of your input and especially appreciate no wisecracks.


----------



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Imagine2frolic*

Imagine2frolic,
Sorry I haven't replied re: my friend's input to me
I sent him 6 boats I have looked at and asked him for his input. The 6 boats were:
1. C&C Landfall 38
2. Cal 39 MK ii
3. Ericson 38
4. Morgan OI 41
5. Hunter Legend
6. Irwin 38 center cockpit

His reply:
1. No- fin keel- balsa core -deck fitting leaks - all negatives
2. Okay except for fin keel which is almost as bad as a centerboard keel
3. Okay except for fin keel, no if 'competition' 6' fin
4. GREAT cruising boat, especially if ketch. Some sail well others don't but who cares?
5. No - will jump around in seas, lightly built as a cruiser/racer
6. Yes- one just sold in D.R for 59k

So, that was his input
I also told him I really liked the Island Packets but they seem too expensive for me and I said I could afford an IP27 but he said he thought my first mate might find it cramped and the is not much space for spare parts, etc.

I do really like the Morgan OI 41 ketch and the Irwin 38 center cockpit


----------



## 75R20 (Jun 20, 2008)

Islander Freeport 36 plan B, and spend the extra $$$$$ making it what you want, and ensuring it is in the best shape for what you want to do.
Best of luck
Kary
S/V Mariah
#49080


----------



## Advocate777asis (May 8, 2015)

craigslist.com i have found many ready to live in as large as 50ft for under 10 gand. people just want out from under them and you can get great deals. the money you save you can spend to revamp the boat you buy


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

We are selling our bluewater Tartan 41, fully equipped and ready for $5 more than you budget, only $80,000.

We have been sailing on her 8000 miles to Dominica and back.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Guys, you are replying to a 2011 thread. 

If the OP hasn't bought yet, he's not likely to be holding his breath.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)




----------

